# Livery Yards Dumfries an Galloway



## LoveCobs (14 September 2016)

I am expecting to move to the Dumfries and Galloway area very soon which I am really looking forward to. I have two horses which will need a new home and I am looking for livery in the area. I will be living near Newton Stewart, so something in that area would be great. I like to compete, mainly dressage, so an arena on site would be essential. As I work assisted or full livery would be good. Any recommendations and prices would be great. Thanks


----------



## lauracwd2 (16 September 2016)

You could try contacting Anne Jolly at Calgow Equestrian, it's the riding school near Newton Stewart. I don't know what the livery situation is there but she is likely to know what else is local, I can't think of any of the top of my head (I'm about 30/40 minutes west from there)


----------



## LoveCobs (16 September 2016)

Thanks for that will try her


----------



## lauracwd2 (16 September 2016)

Local dressage competitions are held at Barstobrick www.beirc.co.uk There is also a livery yard there but might be too far over for you.


----------



## LoveCobs (16 September 2016)

Thanks, it is probably a bit far for a livery yard but great for competitions. Good to know there is plenty going on in the area.


----------

